# Whose eggs are these???



## Kellifornia (Sep 15, 2012)

I saw some eggs on some of the rocks, bases of plants & in my gravel. I assumed they were from my Danios, who as ive read are prolific egg scatters. But I looked up some info on Danios and it seems the eggs ive found dont match the descriptions ive read. The ones in my tank are opaque white, round/oval shaped, and adhered to the different surfaces, all along the bottom of the tank none more than 1/2 an inch above the gravel. My list of fish is in my signature & I also have 3 snails, all different kinds.

Can anyone tell me if they're Danio eggs or not?


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Those sound like catfish eggs to me. I breed Corydoras aenus and they hang em everywhere down low.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Any assassin snails in there?


----------



## Kellifornia (Sep 15, 2012)

navigator black said:


> Any assassin snails in there?


No assasin snails. And my catfish arent paired. Just one of each kind.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought white/opaque eggs were dead eggs and needed to be siphoned out because of maybe turning the water bad, which i did when one lot of my Angels eggs were that colour . I hope i didn't siphon out live eggs?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You should know by now - if they are good eggs from danios, they will have hatched.


----------

